# Onkyo NR 807 problems. help please



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My brand new Onkyo NR 807 is acting strange in two ways. First while Live streaming pandora internet music THROUGH the samsung BP-6500 Bluray player to the NR 807 every 30 minutes the audio just stops. But on the tv the music progress bar keeps moving. If i just barely move the volume knob the music starts again, it will do this a few times a day. Second is the main problem, when playing a bluray the video flickers and then stops and the flickers again. but when i plug the bluray player directly to the tv it is rock solid.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mandtra said:


> My brand new Onkyo NR 807 is acting strange in two ways. First while Live streaming pandora internet music THROUGH the samsung BP-6500 Bluray player to the NR 807 every 30 minutes the audio just stops. But on the tv the music progress bar keeps moving. If i just barely move the volume knob the music starts again, it will do this a few times a day. Second is the main problem, when playing a bluray the video flickers and then stops and the flickers again. but when i plug the bluray player directly to the tv it is rock solid.


Hello,
First, I am trying to understand how or why your Samsung is in the loop when playing Pandora when you can select Pandora under Net/USB. I would try playing Pandora directly from the Internet Radio option for Pandora.

As to flickering with BD's, what Output setting do you have your Samsung set to? I would try Source Direct if your Samsung offers it. If not, set the Onkyo to Passthrough under Monitor Settings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What JJs trying to say is that you can play Pandora in the Onkyo, so give that a shot. As for your problem resolved adjusting the volume, I can't think of anything logical to attribute that to. Does it ever exhibit this behavior on other sources? Could be an HDCP issue, but I don't think that could be resolved by adjusting the volume.

On the flicker, you have the blu-ray connected via HDMI, not component, correct? I have an onkyo that exhibits this problem when using some Wii games via component. You might switch out the cable between the Onkyo and the Blu-ray and see if that helps.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I do not have an internet connection in that room , thus why i'm using the wireless connection through the bluray player. all connections are HDMI though. No problems at all when playing Direct TV HD-DVR box source


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Swap out the HDMI cable between the Bluray and the Onkyo and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with Mike, double check connections and swap around cables as for the streaming thing, does the Onkyo have WIFI built in?:dontknow:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure WIFI requires an optional adapter, unless they have changed the feature set since I got mine. If possible, I would try to run a wired connection to see if bypassing the WIFI adapter helps with the problem with the playback stopping. As for the Blu-Ray problem, I would have to agree with the others that swapping out the HDMI cable would make sense.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

no wifi just Ethernet jack. i just picked up a new HDMI and about to test it


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Any possible way to get a long Ethernet cable to that room or just a temporary one to see if it cures the cutting out while streaming?:dontknow:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

mandtra said:


> no wifi just Ethernet jack. i just picked up a new HDMI and about to test it


I'm a little confused by this statement based on your previous statement:



> I do not have an internet connection in that room , thus why i'm using the wireless connection through the bluray player


If you are using a wireless adapter to stream music, then you need to try to bypass it by running a long ethernet cable to the AVR to see if the adapter is causing problems. Sometimes wireless connections can be problematic. If it turns out to be the wireless connection, then you can start from there.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Long ethernet cable is good advice. I keep 50' around the house for just such an occasion.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

i have noticed the sound problem is connected to the screen saver function of the samsung bluray player. i will try to disable it.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know how to disable Audyssey ? I ran the setup and I don't really care for the settings , the rear volume's are way too low. I went into the menu and was able to readjust the crossovers ,distance etc. but i want to bring up the rear levels and that option is grayed out. It's the "Level Calibration" i need into and it's grayed out for some reason. any ideas other than doing a master reset?


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mandtra,

Go into setup -> speaker setup -> Equalizer Settings -> Select Off or Manual. I also ran Audyssey several times and didn't like the results at first but eventually got it to where it sounded pretty good after a lot of tweaking and trial and error.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought I would post an update. 
The audio has continued to cut out and from what i have been reading ,it seems to be a fairly common problem with Onkyo,(esp the 1007) I have since found out. Now also my left rear channel has also quit.(I suspect unrelated) and only having it for two months you can see why, I'm very frustrated.
I called A4L and they said there's nothing they could do. I then called Onkyo and after being cut off three times and waiting on hold for another 45 minutes, I finally got to speak to a rude c/s rep that said you will need to send it in for service, I inquired about swapping it out for another refurb unit and she abruptly said "that's never going to happen" Then i asked, is there any way to get it repaired faster ? and then she laughed at me . So I chose to take it to the local Authorized service center. I was quickly informed it would be at least 25 days maybe more. When I sat the AV on the counter they said "another Onkyo" I said what do you mean? He said they get lots of them for repair. I asked why? Then he proceeded to grab a stack of repair orders, AV rx's and different models and he started reading them to me , HDMI problem , no sound , sound cutting out , No picture. etc. He said they have a lot of HDMI , and sound cut-out problems , and Onkyo tries to pass it off as handshake issues. I then asked . Isn't it the same for all the other brands you are factory authorized for? and he said NO . "Onkyo is way worse by far" So I had to ask. Which brands has the least problems? "Pioneer and Yamaha" Who knows maybe Onkyo sells more than anyone else , so naturally they have more warranty repairs than anyone else. Keep in mind this was not a fly by night mom and pop repair facility. This is a huge factory authorized repair facility, IMO a very reputable repair facility that has been around for a long time. 

Before making my purchase , YES i did read about the Hdmi problems , and the audio cut-out problems some owners were having on this forum,but for the price , I thought maybe i would get lucky, well that didn't happen
I wish i had known this two months ago and i would have made a different choice, This may be my last Onkyo purchase, if for no other reason the poor customer service was enough
I would HIGHLY recommend to anyone that purchases one , to buy from a local dealer and buy a add on warranty that will supplement the factory warranty, in the past i have had very good luck with these warranties. 

P.S. they are factory authorized for:	
Denon, Harmon Kardon, JVC, Kenwood, Marantz, Mitsubishi, Onyko, Pioneer, QSC, Samsung, Sharp, Yamaha


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear how you have been treated by Onkyo, usually customer service folks are nice as can be so they can retain there consumers evidently that is on there short list.
Hope all goes well with the repair so you can get rockin again.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow. While I do not agree with the Local Service Shop about Onkyo's having a fatal flaw with HDMI, I am sorry yours is giving you trouble. Moreover, most Service Centers only carry one Brand or the Subsidiary Brands of a Parent Company so I would not feel duped about Onkyo being flawed.

All I can say is a fairly high number of the Staff and Members here use Onkyo's with none of us receiving any Discount or Accommodation and we all continue to use them. I have been using them for the past 4 years with zero issues. Neither Onkyo or AC4L are a Sponsor here. I do agree that Onkyo's Customer Service could be better, but I never had to wait that long to speak to them and regret that the wait was that long. 

Moreover, many Brands are struggling with HDMI. The number of abandoned and or delayed HDMI Products is getting high with Outlaw and others Announcing and later giving up on a new Processor or AVR . Name a Brand and I can easily provide you examples, so do not let one Service Tech make you feel like you were led astray.
JJ .


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very good point JJ, it isn't just one brand that has these problems and if you did a ratio factor on all the different brands with problems i'm sure it would be a small one. Every brand has there share of flaws. 
It's kind of like when a new model of car comes out, they work out the bugs year after year and eventually end up with a great product.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Another update. The factory authorized service center Normans Electronics has had my unit for 21 days now, so I decided to call and check on it. After waiting on hold for 34 minutes they informed me they have not even looked at it . and it may be another 4 weeks. So again I called Onkyo customer service to express my feelings on the situation. after waiting on hold for another thirty minutes I was told again there's nothing they can do. I'm guessing my warranty may be expired by the time I get my unit back


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mandtra said:


> Another update. The factory authorized service center Normans Electronics has had my unit for 21 days now, so I decided to call and check on it. After waiting on hold for 34 minutes they informed me they have not even looked at it . and it may be another 4 weeks. So again I called Onkyo customer service to express my feelings on the situation. after waiting on hold for another thirty minutes I was told again there's nothing they can do. I'm guessing my warranty may be expired by the time I get my unit back


Hello,
It truly breaks my heart to read of your experiences with the Repair Facility. I would call Onkyo again and hopefully get a more understanding CSR who could at least get the ball rolling on the Repair.

How long ago did you purchase the Unit? Also, there might be other Authorized Service Centers in your Area that could get to fixing your AVR sooner. Unfortunately, some Service Centers place a low priority on Warranty Work as they do not get Paid nearly as much as what they Charge to Consumers. Truly sorry about this Situation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, emailing support with clear details of your troubles, including a timeline, is often more helpful. It's more documentable, and easier to forward on to someone with real authority. I'd also state specifically the resolution you are looking for.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I will try it . It cant hurt at this point. I'm also thinking of filing a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

mandtra" maybe I missed it "but let me ask you this anyway did you updated the latest (firmware) for the onkyo 807 & the hrc 80 that came out in June or July of this year".... if your answer is no "you should do so before you take further actions, 

cause the new firmware maybe "imperative" to some of the issue's that you are having with your 807. also the new firmware is including "all the previous updates.... and I'm sorry to hear of your problems with (a4less) as I know them to be nice folks over there with some prices. 

the 807 is a lovely receiver when you get it up and running, good luck and let us know whats up later


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I somewhat know how you feel but with a different scenario. I spent an hour of time wasting it on the phone with the cable company wondering why they jacked my price per month $50 with no good explanation.

I hope your issue gets resolved soon, best of luck.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

wynshadwm said:


> mandtra" maybe I missed it "but let me ask you this anyway did you updated the latest (firmware) for the onkyo 807 & the hrc 80 that came out in June or July of this year".... if your answer is no "you should do so before you take further actions,
> 
> 
> Yes, A4L had me to update the firmware after my second phone call to their tech support. It did not seem to have any effect, as well as they had me go out twice and buy new (better quality ) HDMI cables also did not help , and also had me to do a master reset several times.
> ...


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

mandtra" thanks for the update, sorry to hear that you did all that already and still having that problem.... "but don't go having a :hissyfit: 

assuming that the (money back return period as been expired) there is still the manufacture warranty! (even if the unit was a refurbish one) you can still come a winner "but you have to be "PATIENT" STARTING WITH AN ONKYO CERTIFIED TECH. if it can't be repaired onkyo will replaced for you, I have been in your (shoe) a few times 

on the Visa question, IMO they'll cover purchase.. but unfortunately I'm thinking that you have to deal with Onkyo first

good luck with everything regards, WM


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Just received a call from Normans that my RX is ready to be picked up. Will post back after I have tested it tomorrow


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
That is fantastic news. Hopefully, this will be the last time you will need Repair. I know this has been a terrible experience and cannot tell you how relieved I am that Norman's finally got to it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Turbo (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought the Onkyo TX-NR807 receiver on the 1/10/2010 and havent encountered any issues yet its sounds excellent all the reviews ratings on this amps where good but i think u will find that all amps will have problems my dad just got the top of the range Pioneer-SCLX90 already been sent twice to pioneer techs to fix the hdmi switching.

Regards Lino.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Lino,
The Susano (SC-LX90/SC-09TX) is a beast. I love top range Pioneer AVR's and used to own a VSX-49txi (VSA-AX10) prior to switching to Onkyo. While I thought my 49 would never be bettered as far as build quality goes, the Susano is truly an amazing component. Sorry that your Father has had issues with his and hopefully that will be the last time service is needed.

Indeed, HDMI AVR's are a daunting challenge for all manufacturers. While we would like to think the whole point behind HDMI is to have 1 cable accomplish what as many 12 cables used to, it mostly is about Content Encryption with convenience being a Trojan Horse. HDMI Handshaking issues seem just as bad or worse now than it was with HDMI 1.1. I would hope as the spec has evolved that compatibility would have improved, but alas it is still a mine field.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Turbo (Dec 28, 2010)

I think hdmi handshaking is a big issue with all manufucturers have experienced it with the dvdo edge and although it got fixed all the shop did was deleted the last firmware upgrade reinstalled it havent had a problem since.I think when hdmi came out a few years ago all manufucterers wanted the same thing for consumers but not enough testing was done.

Regards Lino.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Mandtra" that's good news, I'm hoping that's the last time that you'll have to repair that puppy, good luck with everything, now go shake the :hsd: :heehee:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

mandtra said:


> Just received a call from Normans that my RX is ready to be picked up. Will post back after I have tested it tomorrow


Very good news, that even brings a smile to my face.:bigsmile:


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Well finally got it installed last night , and all seems to work well. All channels are working again. I forgot to mention what was wrong. Normans said there was a component that was not soldered on a circuit board.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

mandtra said:


> Well finally got it installed last night , and all seems to work well. All channels are working again. I forgot to mention what was wrong. Normans said there was a component that was not soldered on a circuit board.


And in time for the New Year as well Mike, good news :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

recruit said:


> And in time for the New Year as well Mike, good news :T


Exactly. I really hope this will be the last time Repair is needed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I have an Onkyo set up question: When playing Blurays and using the True HD setting it will only play in 5.1 surround. after checking the blurays Startrek, and Transformers . They both are encoded in True Hd , but at only at 5.1 and 46htz ??? So i cant use TRue HD if i want 7.2 sound ??? I have to use another setting such as PL II x ???. Can someone please help me understand this? and which sound profile gives the best 7.2 sound when playing Blurays


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mandtra said:


> I have an Onkyo set up question: When playing Blurays and using the True HD setting it will only play in 5.1 surround. after checking the blurays Startrek, and Transformers . They both are encoded in True Hd , but at only at 5.1 and 46htz ??? So i cant use TRue HD if i want 7.2 sound ??? I have to use another setting such as PL II x ???. Can someone please help me understand this? and which sound profile gives the best 7.2 sound when playing Blurays


Hello,
I will look into this. I am running a 5.1 setup on my 3007, but have not looked at the bit rate when playing True HD and DTS HD. My one question is are these discs 7.1 encoded?

I will load Star Trek tonight or tomorrow and see what shows up. I will also go into Speaker Setup and show I am running 7.1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I loaded Star Trek and get the same information as you did. This is normal as a huge number of True HD Blu Rays are encoded at 48 kHZ rather than a higher sampling rate. No matter what AVR/SSP you use, you will get the same sampling rate.
I do not usually post links here, but this will show the number of True HD Discs are encoded in 48 kHZ:http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1155731#anchorS
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

JJ , I followed your link and see that there are almost no Blurays encoded in 7.1 surround. I was able to find one Shreck 3 the final Chapter. and as soon as it loaded all 7 channels activated, and it selected True HD automatically. So now i'm Curious which sound profile to use when playing a Bluray encoded in 5.1 to output 7.2 i have been testing PLIIx , and it works pretty good, but is there a better choice.

P.S. should this have it's own thread?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
THX Surround EX works pretty well and is designed for exactly what you speak of. Perhaps a dedicated Thread would be a good idea.

Due to using large Speakers, running 7.1 has never been really practical for me so I have not followed 7.1 that much. Truth be told things like Audyssey DSX where the Speakers are added in the front are more tempting to me and the Reviews I have read about DSX have been quite complimentary.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JN99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for resurecting an old thread but I am having the exact same problem as the OP - intermittent loss of all audio. Here is my post from AVR, so far this thread here is the only thing I have read about this problem though the OP mentions having read about it in his research.

This is from my post at AVS on my issue:

_I have a new rc180 that from day one has intermittently lost sound. A little background and further explanation; hoping someone can help!

First, when this and the bd player (also new) were first set up I was running through a Disney calibration disc and noticed as I went through the demo loop that sound would suddenly disappear. I'd switch sound modes and change chapters but nothing would bring it back. However, if I exited to the menu and re-started the demo the sound would return. Also, if I changed the volume, just a single click up or down on the remote the sound also returned. I finished setting up the player and found it was outputting PCM. I switched to bitstream and have not had the problem again with a disc.

Then I tried streaming (also through bd player) and the same problem occurred. The first time was with Netflix; video loaded and began playing but there was no sound. Extiting and restarting either the video or the entire Netflix app did nothing. Then the same thing happened with YouTube: same problem, same result. As with Netflix, re-starting or exiting, or selecting a different video did nothing. However, in both cases, again adjusting the volume just a single click and the sound returned._

So it's odd to me, and I'm thinking maybe my problem is different than the OPs because I have not had this issue with discs using the player since switching the audio output to bitstream whereas it happened several times in a 25 minute span before I made that change.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
How often is it happening? Also have you tried a different HDMI Cable? Really sorry this is occurring. I occasionally get dropouts from my Scientific Atlanta Cable Box, but from nothing else on my 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JN99 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> How often is it happening? Also have you tried a different HDMI Cable? Really sorry this is occurring. I occasionally get dropouts from my Scientific Atlanta Cable Box, but from nothing else on my 3007.
> Cheers,
> JJ


So far it happend 4-5 times in the first 25 minutes of chapters in the demo loop of the Disney WOW disc. After switching the bd player to output bitstream instead of PCM, it hasn't happened with a disc and I ran through the complete loop about 1.5 times and have also watched 2 movies.

On the streaming side, I was having some trouble with Netflix so to see what the issue was I played a couple trailers and stuff from Vudu, then went back Netflix and finally got video to load and it had no sound. Then I went to YouTube watched a couple videos and had sound, then after a search tried playing a video and again lost sound. So that was twice in a 30 minute span or so and was the first time I used this player for streaming. It hasn't happend at all yet with the cable box.

I have not tried switching cables or inputs yet, but will. Thought i'd check to see if this is a common/known issue and hoped for a common/known fix as well. I'm perfectly happy to use a different HDMI in if it's just one that's causing the problem because I only have the bd player and cable box using HDMI.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

My 807 still does it as well. Never while watching a movie on Bluray ,or Direct tv just when streaming from the Bluray player. I like to listen to Pandora and it just go's quiet, between songs every once and a while , and I have to touch the volume control knob slightly and it comes right back. The fact I could just barely touch the volume knob and the sound would return leads my to believe it is picking up a pause between the songs and mutes itself , I have the latest firmware , and it still does it. Due to the fact this unit is in a dedicated HT , i just have been living with it. BTW , what are you streaming from? I assume a Bluray player? what brand and model?


----------



## JN99 (Jan 14, 2011)

mandtra said:


> My 807 still does it as well. Never while watching a movie on Bluray ,or Direct tv just when streaming from the Bluray player. I like to listen to Pandora and it just go's quiet, between songs every once and a while , and I have to touch the volume control knob slightly and it comes right back. The fact I could just barely touch the volume knob and the sound would return leads my to believe it is picking up a pause between the songs and mutes itself , I have the latest firmware , and it still does it. Due to the fact this unit is in a dedicated HT , i just have been living with it. BTW , what are you streaming from? I assume a Bluray player? what brand and model?


Wow, I thought yours had been fixed when it was in for repair. I am streaming from a Samsung bd-c6800 and lost sound in Netflix and YouTube. Like you, mine comes back with a nudge of the volume - up or down via remote.

Also, madtra, can you just outline the things you did or did not try to resolve your problem? I think I read that you did upgrade to the most recent firmware, and also tried different cables. Just wondering if you a) ever switched inputs to a different HDMI and/or b) have ever had any dropouts from your cable box or any other HDMI connected device.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am really sorry this is happening. Dropouts have become so common on all Brands. I really think it is from HDMI Issues. While it is amazing that 1 Cable handles what 10+ Cables once did, I do believe it to be a Trojan Horse over Content Providers hysteria over illegal copying.
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

JN99 said:


> Wow, I thought yours had been fixed when it was in for repair. I am streaming from a Samsung bd-c6800 and lost sound in Netflix and YouTube. Like you, mine comes back with a nudge of the volume - up or down via remote.
> 
> Also, madtra, can you just outline the things you did or did not try to resolve your problem? I think I read that you did upgrade to the most recent firmware, and also tried different cables. Just wondering if you a) ever switched inputs to a different HDMI and/or b) have ever had any dropouts from your cable box or any other HDMI connected device.
> 
> Thanks


I updated the firmware, tried 4 different cables , and tried every different HDMI port. Same result each time. Mine is also a SAMSUNG BD-6500 of which i have two of them and they both do it. The only time I have ever seen it do it is streaming Pandora , What i have not tried is . connecting the audio through the optical , or component connections, or connecting to Pandora through my 807 which has it's own LAN port and ability to stream. I just got tired of fooling with it. The unit is installed in a dedicated home theater and used for blurays and Direct tv 99.9% of the time anyway. I feel certain it is the way the Onkyo is engineered , and don't think it has anything to do with your player or cables , it's really like it's kicking into mute . I really do not believe there is a fix for this problem.It's Just a bad characteristic of (at least certain) Onkyo models


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Be glad you did not have the TX-NR805 7.1 AVR had it in the shop several times. Fisrt time front end display..Onkyo had a lot of these go bad.too small resistor.Onkyo stuck their head in sand on this issue, large failure rate on the 805. Now the amps started smoking and a flash of light from the rear before I could turn it off. I have a 7 year old Yamaha 7.1 RX-V2400 AVR same power, never had a problem.just no HD audio. The reason I purchased a Onkyo 805. I have read about so many people with the same problem with slow and bad customer service. Yamaha sells as many AVR as Onkyo. Looking at a new Yamaha or going seperates this time. My 805 amps ran So HOT even when new I installed fans and did not stack anything on top of it for good air flow. Still ran so Hot and fried parts a second time. I may go with the Emotiva UMC-1 HD processor and use my Yamaha amps until I can afford the the XPA-5 matching amp. I am done with Onkyo AVR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I had the 805 for several weeks until getting an 875 back when they were released. I had no issues and sold the 805 to one of my closest friends thereafter. He has had zero issues as well. While they do run hot, there were designed this way.

As the Owner of an SXRD RPTV that has been subject to multiple Class Action Lawsuits, if the 805's issues were that endemic, there would have been similar actions taken I believe. Moreover, there is a great deal of action still on other Forums about the 805/875 and while I have read issues of the Display going out on some units (Many Owners have fixed this on their own for a few Dollars as it is a few Resistors), I have not read a great deal of major failures. 

Moreover, several members here are using 805's like Tony and Dan (Moonfly) uses a TX-SR875. I am truly sorry that your experience was like that, but many have been quite reliable and all Brands have lemons.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

I will add I am very hard on my AVR.lddude: Retired and they are on 15 hours a day. I hope your friends have better luck with a 805 then me and so many others have had. Odd none of my Yamaha AVR run hot, RX-V2400 7 years and never been in the shop. Got a Lucky one. My 46" Samsung Plasma Flatt Screen quit after 13 months....same thing it ran Hot and on 15 hours a day. Had fans behind it and did NOT wall mount. Warranty from Conn's gave me full store credit...55" LCD/LED this time, runs way cooler. What ever I buy now I get extended warranty. The Emotiva seperates have 5 year warranty :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 805 was purchased the day it was released and I sold it to him about a month later when I could get a TX-SR875 as I had to have Reon Processing. I had the 875 running 24/7 for around 3 years including one where it was placed in a Rack with such tight clearance that I had to remove the feet to make it fit and never did I have a Shutdown or any issue. As I said, his 805 is going strong all of these years later and I sold my 875 to another friend recently and it sounds great powering a Paradigm Reference Studio 100 V.2 based HT.

A few months ago, I put my money where my mouth is and purchased a Refurbished Onkyo TX-NR3007 as I had been recommending AC4L to friends and family as well as Members here. I suppose I should point out that I have never used the amplification in any of these AVR's due to using Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers that dip below 1 Ohm on both Mains and Surround which makes using outboard amplification compulsory.

Again, there are going to be bad eggs in any AVR Model. Sometimes it is user error (accidental shorting, not giving proper ventilation, etc), but some AVR's are just for lack of another word: cursed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will add to what jack has said, My 805 has now been running for 3 years I do use the on board amplification for all except my mains but the surround channel speakers I use are larger than most peoples mains. I have never has one issue with it and it never runs any hotter than my Yamaha RXV995 upstairs does. I use my 805 for music listening or movies and many days its on for 6 to 8 hrs at a time.


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess I just got a unlucky one.:hissyfit: I Really liked my 805.....when it worked..... There sure are a lot of Onkyo AVR owners posting that their Onkyo worked great but the over 120 watt X7 units generated a lot of heat, compaired to other brands with same power on 7 amps sooo close together.. Suprised your 5 channell Yamaha that is 100 watt X5 runs hotter then a 805...... My old Yamaha RX-V2400 is 7.1 with more power and runs cool??? Has been abused for 7 years on all day most days. I have it back on line and miss my HD audio on Bluray movies.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While the Yamaha is an excellent AVR and is rated for more power, it does not even come close when it comes to 5 Channels Driven:http://www.hometheater.com/content/yamaha-rx-v2400-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures

From the Home Theater Magazine Article of the Yamaha: " With five channels driving 8-ohm loads, the amplifier reaches 0.1% distortion at 43.5 watts and 1% distortion at 44.1 watts. With seven channels driving 8-ohm loads, the amplifier reaches 0.1% distortion at 32.3 watts and 1% distortion at 36.9 watts."

HT Magazine Bench Test of the 805:" Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 162.0 watts 
1 percent distortion at 184.5 watts

All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1 percent distortion at 120.4 watts 
1 percent distortion at 151.7 watts"

Given that you are using ultra efficient Klipsch Speakers, the difference in power does not make a difference, but if using less efficient Speakers and or in a large Room the power disparity really would be an issue.

Sadly, no 800 Series before or since have had this much power. In truth, the Flagship TX-NR5008 does not even come close to these numbers though many believe it is due to Onkyo having the amplifiers run with less gain to keep the AVR's cooler in order to stop the complaints about running hot as the weight has remained the same in the upper AVR's. Also, the newer AVR's have 9 Channels as opposed to 7.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great information. I was not aware this was on the site. Duh. Lucky my 2400 and 805 were both tested.No wonder I liked the 805 so much. I was looking at a Yamaha RX-V1065 and theRX-V 2065. My friend has the RX-V2065 it has the same specs as the 805 .. on Paper. He like me plays it 15 hours a day and it runs cool. Great seperation on Blurays.(he has Klipsch too) Looking for a test on it like the one you just showed me. I only use 5.2 on my HT system now, so all the other amps are wasted on my small 18X20 room. I found a Yamaha RX-V465BL that has all the HD audio decoders for my Bluray movies but a little less power but a 5 amp AVR???? Smokin deals on new left overs on the auction site.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 805 in my mind is the greatest value for an AVR in the HDMI Era. Built in Japan, identical amplifier section as the TX-SR875, Audyssey MultEQ XT, top shelf Burr Brown DAC's and much more all for 1000 Dollars.

The follow up TX-SR806 no longer shared the amplifier section of the TX-SR876. weighed 14 pounds less, no longer uses Burr Brown DAC's, no more Audyssey MultEQ XT, and as with all Onkyo's is manufactured in Malaysia.

It is quite frustrating just how inflated 99% of AVR's power ratings are a lie. To add insult to injury, not many AVR's are Bench Tested. Weight and Power Consumption are really the best indicators to go by when an AVR you are interested in has not been Bench Tested.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

